# The Witcher 3, GTA 5 und mehr: Diese PC-Spiele brauchen 2015 ordentlich Rechen-Power - Video-Special



## Maik Koch (29. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher 3, GTA 5 und mehr: Diese PC-Spiele brauchen 2015 ordentlich Rechen-Power - Video-Special* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Witcher 3, GTA 5 und mehr: Diese PC-Spiele brauchen 2015 ordentlich Rechen-Power - Video-Special


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass The Witcher 3 tatsächlich so hohe Anforderung haben wird. Sicher, der ganze nVidia-PhysX-Kram zieht massig Leistung, aber der ist ja nun nicht spielentscheidend und ohne sieht das Spiel jetzt nicht so viel besser aus, als DA:I. Zumindest was Landschaften und Orte angeht.


----------



## Fireball01 (29. Dezember 2014)

PCars und GTA, YES !
Meine 4 Gig Graka ist verbaut. Aber mein Phenom 2 X4 scheint die Karte deutlich aus zubremsen ...
PCars wird Mit Oculus verbunden, und da die Rift eine miese Auflösung hat, denke ich wird das überhaupt kein Problem sein das Spiel, da hohe Settings eh nix bringen würden. Seh durch die Rift nur Pixel ....


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2014)

Just Cause 3 eventuell noch

Assassin's Creed: Victory wurde ja schon geleakt  Far Cry 5 kommt denk ich frühestens 2016, aber Watch Dogs 2 könnte 2015 sein

edit:

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain ist auch noch ein heißer Kandidat


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass The Witcher 3 tatsächlich so hohe Anforderung haben wird. Sicher, der ganze nVidia-PhysX-Kram zieht massig Leistung, aber der ist ja nun nicht spielentscheidend und ohne sieht das Spiel jetzt nicht so viel besser aus, als DA:I. Zumindest was Landschaften und Orte angeht.



Wenn du mal die Grafikdemo der Wölfe mit Fellberechnung gesehen hast....


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2014)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die Grafikdemo der Wölfe mit Fellberechnung gesehen hast....



Wenn du mal meinen Text gelesen hättest.  Die Fellberechnung ist ein nVidia-Feature, ohne dass The Witcher 3 nicht besser als DA:I aussieht. Jedenfalls nicht viel besser.


----------



## AC3 (29. Dezember 2014)

ich hol mir eine neue GPU mit star citizen.

GTA5 wird nicht viel leistung benötigen auf normalen settings. was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe auf den konsolen. bestenfalls durchschnittliche grafik.
witcher 3 ohne TXAA und physx etc. wird auch noch laufen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (29. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal meinen Text gelesen hättest.  Die Fellberechnung ist ein nVidia-Feature, ohne dass The Witcher 3 nicht besser als DA:I aussieht. Jedenfalls nicht viel besser.



Grafik insgesamt wird im Genre CRPG überbewertet. Das sieht man ja jetzt mal wieder an DA: I, wobei sich viele von der ganz guten Grafik blenden lassen...

TW 3 wird jedenfalls DA: I auch - und zumindest das kann man anhand von Trailern und echten Spielszenen schon jetzt behaupten - in der Grafik ausstechen. Und das liegt nicht nur an solchen Mätzchen wie der Fellberechnung, sondern auch an der allgemein besseren Texturierung. Schon der zweite Hexer hat in vielen Bereichen (auch) grafisch sich an die Spitze setzen können.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Grafik insgesamt wird im Genre CRPG überbewertet. Das sieht man ja jetzt mal wieder an DA: I, wobei sich viele von der ganz guten Grafik blenden lassen...
> 
> TW 3 wird jedenfalls DA: I auch - und zumindest das kann man anhand von Trailern und echten Spielszenen schon jetzt behaupten - in der Grafik ausstechen. Und das liegt nicht nur an solchen Mätzchen wie der Fellberechnung, sondern auch an der allgemein besseren Texturierung. Schon der zweite Hexer hat in vielen Bereichen (auch) grafisch sich an die Spitze setzen können.



DA:I hat durchaus weit mehr als nur gute Grafik zu bieten.  Glaub mir, ich hab mittlerweile gut 200h Spielzeit investiert.


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2014)

Witcher 3 wird der absolute Hardwarefresser werden... da bin ich mir sogar extrem sicher (auch ohne PhysX Effekte)
Dragon Age sieht da mMn. in so ziemlich jeder Situation schlechter aus (und das bedeutet nicht dass es nicht schön ist)

Metal Gear Solid soll ja, zumindest was Ground Zeroes angeht, extrem geil für den PC optimiert sein 
Da bin ich mal gespannt und ob Kojima hier ein Paradebeispiel für perfekte Optimierung abliefern kann


----------



## solidus246 (29. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Just Cause 3 eventuell noch
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Victory wurde ja schon geleakt  Far Cry 5 kommt denk ich frühestens 2016, aber Watch Dogs 2 könnte 2015 sein
> 
> ...



Bei MGS kann man Entwarnung geben, zumindest bei Ground Zeroes aber da es ja die gleiche Engine ist kann man sich drauf verlassen. Das Spiel sieht erstklassig aus und kann ohne Probleme mit einem i5 und einer gtx660 auf hohen Details bei 50-60 (überwiegend 60fps) fps gezockt werden. Besitze zwar nen 3770k aber der i5 wird das auch locker stemmen. Das Optionsmenü ist auch sehr umfangreich und wirkt nicht wie nen billiger Port  Alles in allem auch mit schwächerer Hardware sehr gut spielbar


----------



## haep2 (29. Dezember 2014)

Liebe PCGames Redakteure, 
das nächste Batman Spiel heißt nicht Arkham Night sondern Arkham Knight. Und Star Wars Battlefront kommt nicht von Ubisoft sondern von EA...


----------



## Chronik (29. Dezember 2014)

haep2 schrieb:


> Und Star Wars Battlefront kommt nicht von Ubisoft sondern von EA...



Mensch wenn juckts?
Sind beides verbuggte Unternehmen die Games vorzeitig auf Markt kloppen um an das beste von uns ran zukommen, unserem geld!


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2014)

Das ist bei mir bereits erledigt. Ich hab mir schon einen neuen Rechner für die ganzen Spiele gekauft


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Witcher 3 wird der absolute Hardwarefresser werden... da bin ich mir sogar extrem sicher (auch ohne PhysX Effekte)
> Dragon Age sieht da mMn. in so ziemlich jeder Situation schlechter aus (und das bedeutet nicht dass es nicht schön ist)
> 
> Metal Gear Solid soll ja, zumindest was Ground Zeroes angeht, extrem geil für den PC optimiert sein
> Da bin ich mal gespannt und ob Kojima hier ein Paradebeispiel für perfekte Optimierung abliefern kann



MGS Ground Zeroes ist wirklich hervorragend für den PC optimiert. Nicht alles sieht top in dem Spiel aus, aber es sieht deutlich besser als die Konsolenversion aus und läuft auch flüssiger.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei GTA V hängt der Hardwarehunger sicher wie bei den Vorgängern auch von den Einstellungen ab (Sichtweite, Verkehrsdichte u.s.w.). Da ist sicher eine breite Skalierung drin.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Dezember 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Mensch wenn juckts?
> Sind beides verbuggte Unternehmen die Games vorzeitig auf Markt kloppen um an das beste von uns ran zukommen, unserem geld!



Ein Publisher will Geld verdienen, das ist natürlich böööse, wie kann er nur Geld für seine Arbeit verlangen, tztztz


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> MGS Ground Zeroes ist wirklich hervorragend für den PC optimiert. Nicht alles sieht top in dem Spiel aus, aber es sieht deutlich besser als die Konsolenversion aus und läuft auch flüssiger.



hmmm also ich finde du übertreibst hier etwas zu stark  

Es bietet stellenweise die beste Grafik in einem Open World Spiel und die benötigten Systemanforderungen sind schon fast ein Witz dagegen 
Wir reden hier von stabilen 60 fps bei dieser Grafik und das von einem Entwickler der den PC selten / nie supportet hat.

Die Engine ist eine Wucht und von der Performance können sich absolut *alle* Entwickler mal ne *ganz dicke* Scheibe davon abschneiden 

Die "Vollversion" wäre in meinen Augen eines der besten PC Ports die wir bis dato bekommen würden.
Ich kann Kojima Studios nicht oft genug für diese Arbeit loben und spiele die ganze Zeit mit den Gedanken die "Demo" zu holen und sowas zu unterstützen.

Da sieht man ganz deutlich wie fähig bzw. unfähig die Entwickler sein können. Ganz großes Kino


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hmmm also ich finde du übertreibst hier etwas zu stark
> 
> Es bietet stellenweise die beste Grafik in einem Open World Spiel und die benötigten Systemanforderungen sind schon fast ein Witz dagegen
> Wir reden hier von stabilen 60 fps bei dieser Grafik und das von einem Entwickler der den PC selten / nie supportet hat.
> ...



Ich hab die PC-Version von Ground Zeroes ja bereits live gesehen.  Das Gras sieht nicht besser aus, als auf der PS3-Version und einige Texturen sind genauso, wie auf selbiger Version. Man merkt einfach, dass die Stärke der FOX-Engine die geniale Beleuchtung und die hervorragende Perfomance ist. MGS Ground Zeroes sah ja auch auf der PS3 gut aus, wenn man mal vom Aliasing und der 720p-Auflösung absieht. Aber ich gebe dir recht: Die PC-Version ist eine der besten Ports, die man bisher bekommen hat. Ich hoffe ja, dass Phantom Pain (PC) noch eine Schippe oben drauf legen wird und dass auch Texturen und Vegetation verbessert werden. 

Kauf dir Ground Zeroes. Nicht nur allein deswegen, weil es ein toller Port ist. Die Story ist zwar flott durch gespielt (ich hab ca. ne Stunde gebraucht), aber es gibt abseits davon jede Menge zu holen.

Ich übertreibe nicht. Ich lobe die PC-Version dieses Spiels ja selbst.


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Publisher will Geld verdienen, das ist natürlich böööse, wie kann er nur Geld für seine Arbeit verlangen, tztztz



Wenn die Spiele hochgradig verbuggt und unfertig sind ist das durchaus verwerflich. Bei den Majors ist das zurzeit eher Regel als Ausnahme.


----------



## Chronik (30. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Publisher will Geld verdienen, das ist natürlich böööse, wie kann er nur Geld für seine Arbeit verlangen, tztztz



Das ist nicht das Ding. Wenn man sich aber mal überlegt wieviele Bugs solche AAA Titel haben, dann frag ich mich woher die die Preise nehmen. Ja klar, es wird das meiste rausgepatched und getan das der Käufer spielen kann, aber halt erst im nachhinein und das ist das schlimme. Wieso die nicht erst mal ein paar (professionelle) Gamer einladen (von mir aus zum 0 Tarif?), die erst mal das ganze Game testen (wo nicht alle bei 0 anfangen), sondern einer im Kapitel 1., ein anderer in Kaptel 2. usw. ect. pp? Aber nein da wird ein Game aufn Markt gekloppt was noch dutzende Fehler hat/aufweist und das auch noch zum Vollpreis, sprich 50 - 60 EUR.
Ich gebe gern Geld aus (wer tut das nicht) aber wirklich nur wenn ein Spiel wirklich ohne große Ruckler, ständige Spielabstürze (da sind auch frezzes mit drin) und ohne die Zwangsinstallations eine Software die wie ein Spyprogramm aufn Rechner ist und einen sozusagen aus spioniert (also Steam, ORIGIN, UPlay, ... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!). Ich nehme die Indispiele mal raus, weil die Entwickler wirklich knapp bei Kasse sind und wenn mir da ein Spiel gefählt unterstütz ich diesen Entwickler gerne.


----------



## thisisnotagame (30. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist denn PC-Games an die Anforderung gekommen für GTAV gekommen?
Diese sind doch noch gar nicht publik.
Wie kann man dann sagen das es den PC quälen wird?
Oder wurden die Anforderung bereits bekannt gegeben ?


----------



## MisterBlonde (3. Januar 2015)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Wie ist denn PC-Games an die Anforderung gekommen für GTAV gekommen?
> Diese sind doch noch gar nicht publik.
> Wie kann man dann sagen das es den PC quälen wird?
> Oder wurden die Anforderung bereits bekannt gegeben ?



Dachte ich mir auch erst, aber dann wurde mir klar, dass der ganze Artikel nur wieder ein Aufhänger war, um den Begriff GTA irgendwo einzubauen.


----------

